

Google Maps Engine to be discontinued in January 2016, not accepting new users - badamtsss
http://pastebin.com/WvjvBjea

======
foz
Wow, my development team had planned to use this service last year for a
product launch that (thankfully) got delayed. Contrary to what people might
think about the safety of using big companies as providers, the truth is that
going live with a new Google service is a real risk.

~~~
EpicEng
I think, or at least hope, that at this point most developers are aware of
Google's history of abandoning their services. I would be leary of relying on
any of their services at this point, including their cloud offering.

